# 32 focus boa vs. vans cirro???



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Hello all.......I have ridden forum team boots and a pair of forum boa's....for this season I'm looking for something different...I love the boa system and have narrowed my decision to the 09 32 focus boa's or the 09 vans cirro......Does anybody have these boots currently....any advice or thoughts about these boots would be awesome....I know they both probably kick ass but which would you buy?

thanks.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I'd hit it.

I love my Vans so much. I'd buy another pair regardless. But those are just hot.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

alright, I searched and read a lot of reviews on here and Vans seems to be the winner, I was leaning toward the cirro since my pants are all black, these boots just look hardcore. thanks for the advice


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

i have the focus boas and love them. very comfortable but i have also heard good things about the vans. personally i have never tried them on. i have four days 8 hour days in the thirtytwo focus boa and i love them. very light, super comfortable and this is my first boa system so i really love that


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I would personally rather have the Contra just because I like stiff boots. But the Cirro is still a pretty well-rounded boot.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i love my cirro.

and in fact, to credit Vans further.....

they made sure i was the first european owner of the cirro boot, as they shipped them to me gratis, to replace the Fargo Focus boots i had returned due to defects the previous season.

and so a damn fine boot, a good reliable lace up system (as you know) and attentive, effective customer service.

what more do you want? a crotch rub?

i have the ones pictured in MPD's post and i was worried that the 'patchwork' would make them look like chessboards on my feet; but the colour contrast is more subtle than in the picture.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

how does the lining hold up long-term?


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Alright, so I bought the 11.5, 09 Vans Cirro. I am wearing them right now as I type my opinion log. I bought them for a good deal, $230 at Welcome to the Seattle Snowboard Connection (great customer service). I've ridden only Forum team and Forum boa boots prior to these and I will never go back. When I first tried them on I was surprised how snug they were being I usually wear a 10.5/11. I'm really glad I got the extra half size or the slope would eat my toes. I have tested them in every way except actual snowboarding ha-ha but simulated through running, jumping, chilling and laced flex testing I can give you the pros: 
First off, all black just does it for me and the outer shell is nice and stiff and has consistent, subtly appealing texture, yea I'm compulsive about symmetry. No sewing/seam/glue defects, durable rubber toes, grippy tread pattern, impact absorbing soul, warm bla bla........the Focus Boa system is downright amazing for me, it really does get a strong hold, I tightened them up tight and it was like my foot was in concrete. Will have to time test on the mountain for solid proof, but I am confident, and you can't beat just pulling the knobs to go right back to lunch break lounge mode. These boots have the added feature of switching the J bars around the ankles on the liner although I can't give my opinion about since they "fell out of the box" at the store and are in the mail. The regular ones work fine right now. I really like that the shell and liner have separate pull on straps, quick and easy.
Cons: The boot isn't articulated so toe flex bulges the sides out a little. I have a few small bits about the liner. The shin strap doesn’t close as firm as I wish it could, the strap just seems too long, with not enough Velcro, you know. I actually tie my liner since the closure mechanism just doesn’t hold super tight, ironically with this crazy wire trap you can’t get a metal fastener to make liner synching a synch, but that is really no hassle since the shell tongue gives ample room to get a knot. At first the liner tongue seams bothered me as I could feel the two lines going down my shin and foot, but after I broke the boots in they flattened out and now I can’t feel them a bit, even through the thin dress socks I have on. 

With thick socks these boots are as comfy and supportive a boot could get for me. I have no regrets and can not wait to stomp in them! Thanks Vans.

Kind of long, but I hope it helps for anyone interested, Cheers fellas.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice! I got the exact same thing except in brown/gum. :laugh: :thumbsup:

Can't wait to ride next week.


----------

